# Camera automation switches



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to ask the EC who installed them but I entered his old unit today and as I walked lights came on by themselves. The local switches had these white decora remote looking devices with a blue pilot light. I did notice the engaged after a camera picked me up. Who makes this system and what does it run with ?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

pics ?


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Sure there wasn't an O/S in there too?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

gottspeed said:


> Sure there wasn't an O/S in there too?


Yep, check for a OS switch, only these Decora remote looking things w/ a blue pilot.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

GE Z Wave?

http://www.jascoproducts.com/z-wave/Z-Wave-Products.asp


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> GE Z Wave?
> 
> http://www.jascoproducts.com/z-wave/Z-Wave-Products.asp


Going back there tomorrow , need to ask the guy. He' called Futuristic Home. I can see why.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Imagelabels said:


> *IMAGE LABELS PVT LIMITED was established in the year 1996.The products manufactured are Automotive Decals,Auto Instrument Dials,Barcode Labels,Membrane Overlays,PU Dome Lables,Insulators & Gaskets, Aviation Labels,Brand Logos & Warranty Void Labels*
> 
> *Membrane Switches*
> *PU Dome Labels*
> ...


 
Nobody wants this bull**** product you're selling. Stop ****ing up all these threads


----------



## Aussielec (Apr 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nobody wants this bull**** product you're selling. Stop ****ing up all these threads


Well you can start by not quoting him. You're just doubling his advertising.

Anyway looks like the Mods have got some work to do.


----------

